# Ugh



## JHarper2831 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hoped to connect with an extern site here in Connecticut but the nearest one is 40 miles from me. How can I get any practical experience if no one is near enough to even consider. And if one did consider this, for a whole year?? All this training and a 5 1/2 hour test and that's the end??? I don't understand. 

Any suggestions ? I really want to do this.


----------



## maysons1703 (Mar 3, 2009)

Volunteer at a hospital, or a local doctor's office.


----------



## jillmtom (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know the situation however, if you can swing it, driving the 40 miles will be worth it in the long run.  You will be building experience and contacts.


----------



## sleepycats (Mar 4, 2009)

The nearest extern site to me was three hours away.  So, I sent out my resume with a letter stating I was interested in in participating in an internship to every hospital, private practice, etc. within a 40 mile radius.  The practice that took me up on the offer was about 35 miles away, but it was definitely worth it.  Any experience you can get will benefit you and it looks good on your resume too.


----------

